
Gary Dahl, Inventor of the Pet Rock, Has Died - ohaikbai
https://www.bostonglobe.com/metro/obituaries/2015/04/05/gary-dahl-inventor-pet-rock-dies/Nja94bB0cAk3jblIFmdpUO/story.html
======
tempodox
Seeing this, today's startups all of a sudden don't seem so innovative any
more. After all, this one is a useless proposition that people actually paid
money for. Ah, the power of a fashion meme!

~~~
joezydeco
Remember when we used to just call them "fads"? =)

------
skibz
:'(

Brings the film 'Office Space' to mind:

Michael Bolton: You think the pet rock was a really great idea? Tom Smykowski:
Sure it was. The guy made a million dollars.

~~~
jonathanoliver
Let's not jump to conclusions.

------
steego
Please consider donating to the Gary Dahl Shelter for Abused and Abandoned Pet
Rocks.

You can help rocks like these guys:
[https://img1.etsystatic.com/000/0/6083373/il_fullxfull.33098...](https://img1.etsystatic.com/000/0/6083373/il_fullxfull.330989265.jpg)

[http://i.ytimg.com/vi/VfZY2-oweVY/maxresdefault.jpg](http://i.ytimg.com/vi/VfZY2-oweVY/maxresdefault.jpg)

[https://c1.staticflickr.com/3/2779/4366733762_036cbf79f7.jpg](https://c1.staticflickr.com/3/2779/4366733762_036cbf79f7.jpg)

------
Jedd
I used to have a pet rock called Trevor. I lost him in a house move years ago.
I deeply miss Trevor. I regret taking him for granite.

~~~
billpg
Don't be sad. He meant a lot to you.

~~~
billpg
(Wondering if the down-voters saw the pun and didn't like it or if they missed
the pun and felt it was a pointless comment.)

~~~
kansface
Pun threads are not appropriate to HN.

~~~
billpg
I dunite why you'd think that.

------
MrZongle2
The silver lining in all of this is that when he is laid to rest, he'll be
surrounded by his pets.

------
bpg_92
This is just sad news for the rock industry.

------
davidw
Jacksonville, Oregon. Nice area to retire to. Bruce Campbell also lives
thereabouts.

